# Siamese Fighter Tank



## johnny70 (12 Jun 2008)

This is a tank I setup for my OH, she has a soft spot for Fighters that are looking poorly when she visits the aquatic shops with me, so rather than have many little tanks, we asked Wharf Aquatics to build us something suitable for a space we had, so they came up with this for us, its been divided into for used drilled perspex, filtration is 2 large 100ltr Huey Hung air driven filters, lighting is 2x24 T5 over tank luminaire, substrate of eco complete. daily dry salts and easycarbo, temp at 27c for them. 24x12x12"

The Fighter are ALL very happy, they love their new home, all which were mall nourished or nipped are now just about back in tip top condition. Some may say the tanks are too small but I find that this is more than enough for them to thrive.

Jo likes it so much she wants another  














































































Cheers,
JOHNNY


----------



## aaronnorth (12 Jun 2008)

That looks cool... i want one, it would be good to do different aquascapes, jungle in one, iwagumi, moss, biotope, it could look quite effective


----------



## JamesM (12 Jun 2008)

Oh crap!

*Hides thread from wife*


Looks great


----------



## ceg4048 (12 Jun 2008)

Nice job Johnny. First nice betta penitentiary I've seen. :idea: 

Cheers,


----------



## TDI-line (12 Jun 2008)

Great setup Johnny, fighters look great.

I've 2 males in my setup, they get on very well.


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Jun 2008)

That looks great  better hide this from the girlfriend too hehe she just brought a red betta for my tank which I am not keen on! Guess I will have to find space for another Rekord 60 and get some bettas, have to show her this setup 

How long have you add this setup for? going to breed any? keep us posted


----------



## johnny70 (12 Jun 2008)

Thanks   

Its been setup 3weeks I think, not very long, I have used mature sponges that I had been using on other tanks and water from the fighters individual tanks too

JOHNNY


----------



## Joe Faria (13 Jun 2008)

Hi,
Just got a word for you....

Beautiful!!!

Never thought it could look so neat... 

Regards,
Joe Faria


----------



## Net_fisher2 (13 Jun 2008)

Top Tank,
Just shown to My OH and fantastic she wants one  ....guess I'll make it up myself

Net_fisher2


----------



## johnny70 (28 Jul 2008)

I'm having some issue's removing detritus from the substrate, I have 2 100ltr Huey Hung filters doing the filtering but i doesn't seem to want to shift all the detritus on the surface of the eco complete, I have been manually gravel vacuming each compartment but it just seems to carry on. there is no problem with biological filtration, all ammonia and nitrite are 0 .

My only other thought is to put a aquaball in each compartment and see how that does, I really dont want to do that though.

Any thoughts?

JOHNNY


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (28 Jul 2008)

If you use air line pipe, that can slowly syphon off detritus in a small betta tank.


----------



## johnny70 (28 Jul 2008)

ah yeah, good one, never crossed my mind that, thanks Lisa  

JOHNNY


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (28 Jul 2008)

Np   8)


----------



## johnny70 (17 Aug 2008)

quick update on the tank, unfortunately we have suffered some type of bacterial infection or TB or something else unknown, we lost all the fighters in here in under 48 hours. pretty gutted to be honest, I know fighters aren't everyones cup of tea, but these were all rescued from poor LFS. at least they had a good life for the short time we had them

so not sure what we will do with this tank know :?


----------



## JamesM (17 Aug 2008)

Gutted 

You think its worth another go mate? Start off with just one until you know everything is fine...


----------

